# Harrys Nacktfoto-Skandal - Prinz Charles zahlt 10 Millionen Dollar Schweigegeld



## beachkini (31 Aug. 2012)

​
*Jetzt muss Prinz Charles, 68, aber tief in die Tasche greifen, um die Eskapaden seines Sohnes Prinz Harry, 27, zu vertuschen. Nachdem bekannt wurde, dass ein Video im Umlauf ist, in dem man den 27-Jährigen nackt sieht, muss sein Vater nun die Initiative ergreifen.*

Ein Königshaus-Insider verriet, dass der Sohn der Queen ein geheimes Palast-Team nach Las Vegas geschickt hat mit dem Auftrag : “Sie sollen garantieren, dass nicht noch mehr peinliche Details über Prinz Harrys wilden Nächte an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen. Dafür darf das Team bis zu 10 Millionen Dollar ausgeben.”

Auch die Mädchen, die an der besagten Nacht dabei waren und mit dem Prinzen Strip-Billiard gespielt haben, sollen zum Schweigen gebracht werden.

Ein Insider verriet dem Magazin "National Enquirer": “Es gibt Gerüchte, dass sexuelle Dinge gelaufen sind. Von denen will Prinz Charles auf keinen Fall lesen.”

Die Steuerzahler werden sich freuen, dass sie nun die Eskapaden vom Skandal-Prinzen begleichen dürfen, dabei zeigten die Briten eigentlich Solidariät und unterstützen Harry.
(ok-magazin.de)


----------



## Tittelelli (31 Aug. 2012)

Inselaffee


----------



## Q (31 Aug. 2012)

steht CBAB auch auf der Gehaltsliste?  :thx: für die Info!


----------



## comatron (1 Sep. 2012)

Vielleicht kann man so eine Dauerpubertät ja mit Hormonen behandeln ?


----------



## MarkyMark (1 Sep. 2012)

comatron schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man so eine Dauerpubertät ja mit Hormonen behandeln ?



Ehrlich gesagt kann ich ihn ein wenig verstehen..was hat er denn zu verlieren? Die Oma verschwindet nicht, wenn käme der Vater als nächster auf den Thron, dann der große Bruder. Also welche Chancen hat er denn irgendwann mal zu regieren?

Mit der Einstellung läßt er es eben knallen. Bißchen schade um Chelsea hingegen, seine jahrelange Dauerfreundin..die fand ich echt süß.

Bin allerdings schon gespannt auf das Video


----------



## JayP (2 Sep. 2012)

Party on Harry


----------



## tommie3 (3 Sep. 2012)

Das erledigt der Britische Geheimdienst bestimmt günstiger.


----------



## MarkyMark (3 Sep. 2012)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Das erledigt der Britische Geheimdienst bestimmt günstiger.



Ein Verschwörungsfanatiker würde jetzt sagen "Harry, fahr in der nächsten Zeit nicht nach Paris" ...*hüstel*


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2012)

Es trifft ja keinen Armen


----------



## MarkyMark (3 Sep. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Es trifft ja keinen Armen



Naja, von 10 Mille kann der Herr Papa so manche Bulldogge füttern und sich Tampons kaufen happy09


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich ihn ein wenig verstehen..was hat er denn zu verlieren? Die Oma verschwindet nicht, wenn käme der Vater als nächster auf den Thron, dann der große Bruder. Also welche Chancen hat er denn irgendwann mal zu regieren?
> 
> Mit der Einstellung läßt er es eben knallen. Bißchen schade um Chelsea hingegen, seine jahrelange Dauerfreundin..die fand ich echt süß.
> 
> Bin allerdings schon gespannt auf das Video



Bei dieser Meinung kann ich dich nur unterstützen:thumbup:
Einer in der Familie muss ja mal bisschen aus der Art sein


----------

